#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  В Туве найдены священные буддийские реликвии

## Судхана

Статья с сайта "Сохраним Тибет":

http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/11/tuva.html

----------

Aion (11.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.10.2009)

----------

